# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  AIDE AU REGLEMENT DES FACTURES VETERINAIRES D'ACTIONS-ANIMAL

## Patricia45

ACTIONS-ANIMAL a besoin, comme beaucoup d'autres associations, d'un peu d'aide pour pouvoir continuer à subvenir aux besoins des animaux qu'elle prend en charge.
Les factures sont réglées au vétérinaire tous les 15 jours.

Vous trouverez ci-dessous la 1ère facture du mois de Septembre.

Facture veto.pdf

Isabelle, Présidente de l'association, ne sait pas dire non face à la détresse d'un animal.

Il lui a été récemment demandé d'intervenir sur une propriété privée pour un nombre de chats et chatons important (environ 70).
La personne qui habite sur cette propriété est âgée de plus de 90 ans et a laissé la situation se dégrader.
La famille souhaite qu'il n'y ait plus de chats. Dans l'urgence, Isabelle a commencé à faire identifier et stériliser certains chats qui ont pu être attrapés. Les chats doivent être trappés car sauvages.
Bien qu'ayant fait appel à de nombreuses associations du Département, ainsi qu'à de grosses fondations, pour avoir une aide concernant la stérilisation de certains de ces chats, elle se retrouve actuellement seule et ne peut pas faire face.

L'association reçoit des appels tous les jours concernant des chats et chatons à prendre en charge.
La place manque !!! Il n'y a pas assez de familles d'accueil !!!

Si vous habitez dans un rayon de 20 km autour LA FERTE ST AUBIN, et que vous souhaitez devenir famille d'accueil, vous pouvez contacter la Présidente au 06 87 12 04 99 (merci de lui laisser un message avec vos coordonnées téléphoniques si vous ne l'avez pas directement car elle a également une activité professionnelle).

Tous dons sont acceptés : nourriture, litière, objets pouvant être vendus sur un vide grenier, et dons financiers pour aider au règlement des factures.

Pour rappel, l'association délivre des reçus fiscaux.

*Une minette de** 18 ans dont le maître est décédé arrive demain à l'association.*
Cette minette a des problèmes rénaux et a besoin d'un traitement quotidien.
*Si vous souhaitez la parrainer*, ce sera un plus pour cette association qui est vraiment méritante.

*Merci à toutes les personnes qui pourront aider Actions-Animal.
*

----------


## Patricia45

Une famille d'accueil a été trouvée pour la minette de 18 ans.

----------


## cbb44

je croise les doigts aussi pour que vous attrapiez rapidement les chatons assez jeunes pour être mis à l'adoption, la dame et sa famille ne peuvent pas vous aider financièrement ? c'est quand même leur faute si on en est là

----------


## Patricia45

La dame est sous tutelle.
C'est son petit fils qui gère ses comptes.
Isabelle l'a contacté mais il ne veut pas participer aux frais de stérilisation.

----------


## cbb44

super, vive la famille  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand merci à Elisabeth du Loiret qui se reconnaîtra pour son don de 200€ reçu ce jour par la Présidente d'Actions-Animal.
Une aide inespérée pour aider aux frais vétérinaires de l'association !  ::   ::

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai aussi été contactée il y a quelques jours par une dame à 3 kms de chez moi et suis allée récupérer des couvertures et duvets pour les chiens et les minous de l'association.
Ce sera bien utile pour les animaux avec le froid qui arrive !!
Je vois la Présidente le 23 Octobre afin de les lui porter, ainsi que des objets neufs que j'offre à l'association et qui pourront être mis en vente au marché de Noël début Décembre.

----------


## Patricia45

Je souhaite remercier cbb44 pour son don important de litière, pâté et croquettes pour les chats adultes et chatons d'Actions-Animal.
J'ai déjà réceptionné une partie de cette commande hier et le reste va être livré aujourd'hui.
Isabelle vous en est très reconnaissante ; c'est un don inespéré et vraiment bienvenu pour les animaux de l'association.
MERCI A VOUS  ::   ::

----------

